# The mini powerful beast—-Drag Nano Pod!!!



## VOOPOO (18/4/19)

The mini powerful beast—-Drag Nano Pod!!!⠀
.⠀

Intelligent Cold Boot Pattern with Gene.Pod chip inside⠀
Precise output power control system⠀
All ensures you the original flavor at the first pull till the last
Which color is your favorite?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (18/4/19)

"A" & "G" looks Best!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RuanK (18/4/19)

Love A and F

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Safz_b (18/4/19)

Loving "E"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (19/4/19)

F

Reactions: Like 1


----------

